# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Câu tôm giải trí cuối tuần ở Quận 8 - Điểm đi chơi quanh Sài Gòn

## hangnt

_Khu câu tôm giải trí này nằm ở quận 8 đường Cao Lỗ khúc Phạm Thế Hiển_ (bạn đến đó hỏi ai cũng biết). Bên trong gồm có 3 hồ: 2 hồ tôm nhỏ loại 15-20 con cho 1 kg, 1 hồ cho tôm lớn loại 4-5 con 1 kg. Tôm ở đây là tôm càng xanh. 

Nếu bạn câu tôm nhỏ thì chỉ có 120K/giờ. Mấy bạn mới biết câu mình khuyến cáo nên câu tôm nhỏ vì tôm nhỏ dễ ăn mồi hơn và giựt lên cũng dễ hơn tôm lớn. Còn bạn nào chuyên nghiệp thì câu ở hồ tôm lớn 250K/giờ. Câu tôm lớn khi nó ăn mồi mình phải kéo vào gần bờ hồ rồi thọt tay xuống bắt lên nếu không nó sẽ nhả ra. 







Chiến lợi phẩm sau 1 giờ câu
Bạn có thể kêu nhà hàng chế biến ăn tại chỗ hay mang về nhà. Nếu thích để dành thì bạn gửi lại nhà hàng để lần câu sau lấy cho nhiều.




*Thông tin hướng dẫn câu cho bạn nào mới đi câu lần đầu:*

Bạn phải chỉnh phao câu lên cao so với độ sâu của nước hồ là 20-30cm. Muốn đo độ sâu nước hồ, bạn thọc gốc cần câu xuống đáy hồ theo chiều thẳng đứng bởi tôm thường ăn ở tầng đáy,bạn chỉnh cho mồi chìm tận đáy và dây câu “chùng” một đoạn thì tôm dạn ăn hơn. Bạn nên quan sát chăm chú, khi phao câu “nhịp nhịp” (lắc lư nhẹ) và chìm xuống, chờ khoảng 10 giây,kéo nhẹ cần lên, nghe nặng tay thì biết tôm đã dính câu.Lập tức hạ dây câu xuống lại để “nương” tôm.Tôm càng chuyên búng ngược, nên nếu bạn giật dây căng gấp quá, nó sẽ phản xạ thật nhanh, rất dễ sẩy. Sau đó bạn vừa kéo, vừa nhả cần với hồ tôm lớn để nương tôm lên bờ,còn hồ tôm nhỏ thì cứ kéo thui.



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Sài Gòn* - *dia diem di choi quanh Sài Gòn*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

wow hay thật
Thưởng thức lun chiến lợi phẩm kìa

----------


## Amp21

Cầu tôm đọc thể lào lại tưởng là cầu tõm mới chết chứ  :Wink: )
Mới câu ca chứ chưa thử trò câu tôm bao giờ

----------

